

Drupal will become More MongoDB Friendly - francesca
http://drupal4hu.com/node/322

======
pavelkaroukin
i am not quite sure it is right fit. sql and nosql are so different, that
"rewriting" module to connect to mongo will just give support, but not actual
benefits, IMHO.

I see only one case where it might be beneficial - integrating with another
app which already use mongodb. Otherwise it would make more sense to create
new nosql based CMS leveraging all nosql features instead.

------
eli
Neat. What would be really cool is if that also lets you share content between
multiple Drupal sites more easily.

~~~
brokentone
I can't imagine how this would allow for that functionality (Although I agree
it could be cool). With current Drupal 7/MySQL setup each site has absolutely
no knowledge of the other sites. I worked about 40 Drupal sites (most on the
same domain) at my last job. Many had very similar structure, modules, themes,
etc, just a different content source and it seemed to make the most sense to
the devs before me to create separate sites (I don't necessarily disagree).

To make updates to core, modules and the like, I wrote a couple scripts and a
config with a list of the siteroots. It would cd to each directory then run
the drush (the CLI client/module) commands we wanted. Before that, we had each
engineer grab a couple sites and run the commands after we deployed. Less than
ideal.

Seems silly for common modules or core updates.

First, the sites would have to have some kind of knowledge of each other.

If you're looking for structural sharing, you can export views individually,
but the majority of the core settings can be exported as a module with the
features module. Users can be shared through the use of shared tables in the
settings.php file.

If you're looking for content movement/sharing, perhaps Organic Groups is
worth a look.

(edit: forgot the letter y)

~~~
eli
That's funny. At my last job I too had to manage about 40 Drupal sites.
Administrative problems are there (though as you say Drush solves some of
that), but our big problem was content sharing. I wrote a terrible, terrible
hack that mucked around in Drupal core to enable cross-site queries.

When I left we were making some very good progress using Apache Solr as a
backend for cross-site Views and queries. We were already using it for search,
so it added minimal overhead. I believe they've since rolled it out. I should
bug them to open source the code. It was looking pretty slick.

